# Rhino Liner'd MF-207 (56k=Chipped Paint)



## Regor (Mar 16, 2007)

Continued from here

So I had pictures somewhere of the guitar getting stripped of it's paint... but I can't find them now. No worries, I'll update it later if I find them.

So yeah, my ESP LTD MF-207 was stripped down to bare nothing, and for $50 I found a shop that Rhino Liner'd my guitar's body. And I must say it's the BADDEST looking MF'er I've ever seen!!! And the fretboard is dyed as well.

Here's what it looked like straight from the shop:






And here's after I put everything back together.













Close up on the texture:





Backside (When I got this guitar from Shannon, it didn't have the backplate, so my brother made one from diamondplate. He wants to make the electronics cavity plate to match now)





And a couple full body shots, one without a flash, one with:









I still need to adjust the pickup height on it, and the frets could use a re-crowning. But that'll be later. I'm just happy it came out great!! (Fuck me, I just noticed some are blurry... sorry about that).

I haven't plugged it into my amp yet, but I doubt it'll change the sound any. Also, it didn't add that much weight to the body, as it's a real thin coat. The cavities were covered in masking tape, and we measured it and it's prolly 1/16" thick.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 16, 2007)

whoa dude, that looks freaking sick!


\m/


----------



## Heavy Ed (Mar 16, 2007)

That is sick! I love it!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 16, 2007)

thats the coolest looking guitar you own.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah that really works on that body style, it looks like some freaky insect carapace 

So, does it bounce with the coating on


----------



## Regor (Mar 16, 2007)

technomancer said:


> So, does it bounce with the coating on



Ya know... I'm DYING to fucking drop it!!  But then my brain kicks in and says that'd be a bad idea.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## Regor (Mar 16, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> thats the coolest looking guitar you own.



Don't care for the Randy?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 16, 2007)

Regor said:


> Don't care for the Randy?


This one's _Cool_, that one's *Hot*!


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 16, 2007)

Regor said:


> Don't care for the Randy?



Those are nice, but im not _too_ big on V's.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 16, 2007)

barf..


----------



## Regor (Mar 16, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Those are nice, but im not _too_ big on V's.



That's cool. At least you like one of them


----------



## skinhead (Mar 16, 2007)

Regor, that's cool! I love that decapant style paint, and that diamond plate there it's gorgeous.


----------



## Regor (Mar 16, 2007)

skinhead, it's not paint at all. It's a 'spray on truck bed liner' called Rhino Liner. The best way to describe it is a vulcanized rubber coating. It's durable as ALL HELL!


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 16, 2007)

Regor said:


> That's cool. At least you like one of them



A randy-style V would be the only style V i'd ever consider getting. I dont like the Gibson style at all, and i'd rather a RR than a KV.


----------



## darren (Mar 16, 2007)

I really don't like the F-series body, but with that finish and the Jolly Roger inlays, that looks BAD ASS!


----------



## sakeido (Mar 16, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Yeah that really works on that body style, it looks like some freaky insect carapace



very apt comparison. I'm not sure if I would own a guitar like that myself, but I would totally give somebody props for sporting it. It looks wicked.. you should put a red hourglass (black widow spider) beneath the bridge!


----------



## Carrion (Mar 16, 2007)

You should swirl it now.


----------



## Regor (Mar 16, 2007)

My brother thinks I should rub red paint all over it, then rub off the paint with a rag, so the color stays in the lower valleys of it, to make it look like lava or something... but I don't think the 'valleys' are deep enough for it to look any good.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 16, 2007)

would look cool on it.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 16, 2007)

Regor said:


> skinhead, it's not paint at all. It's a 'spray on truck bed liner' called Rhino Liner. The best way to describe it is a vulcanized rubber coating. It's durable as ALL HELL!



Nice i like the final product. But you can see the same effect when you use some decapant on a guitar.


----------



## Regor (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh, ok. I've never heard of a decapant... don't know what it is.

So I'm playing on it, and the body isn't 'tacky' anymore like when I first picked it up (wasn't sticky or anything, but felt a little tacky). Now it's smooth and just plain awesome! I can't wait to rock it out on stage!


----------



## Heavy Ed (Mar 16, 2007)

You have to keep us posted on how it holds up to abuse! It should be able to take a beating, no more dings and finish cracks!


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 16, 2007)

i think it looks badass


----------



## skinhead (Mar 16, 2007)

Regor said:


> Oh, ok. I've never heard of a decapant... don't know what it is.
> 
> So I'm playing on it, and the body isn't 'tacky' anymore like when I first picked it up (wasn't sticky or anything, but felt a little tacky). Now it's smooth and just plain awesome! I can't wait to rock it out on stage!



decapant:
That shitty chemichal that you buy when you want to take the paint out of the guitar.


----------



## Kevan (Mar 16, 2007)

*Hereby deemed METAL!*

Nice work, Regor!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 16, 2007)

Very cool Rog  I'll be telling 7 Dying Trees about this, he wants to get the DBK look for my old RG7421XL.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Mar 16, 2007)

wow!!! nice job man ,,it looks very f....n awesome 

Those are FUGGIN HUGE PIC'S YOU GOT THERE .
Dudes with 56k don't even think of going here lolololol


----------



## AbsentCurtis (Mar 16, 2007)

Is that really comfortable to play? I had thought about doing something similar a while back, but I remember the Line-X liner in my old truck was really rough to the touch.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 16, 2007)

So have you dropped it yet


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2007)

That came out fuckin' badass!


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2007)

i had my doubts, and they are silenced.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 16, 2007)

Heh. Looks cool - I'm curious as to how it effects playability - that stuff has to feel weird under your arm...


----------



## XEN (Mar 16, 2007)

My wife asked if you're going to take it off-roading now! lol 

I think it's badass!!


----------



## Drew (Mar 16, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> barf..



Try to post constructively, even if you don't like something. 


Regor, you HAVE to chrome that. Sorry dude, it's out of your hands. Imagine how fucking absurdly hot that would be if it was reflecting light in every conceivable angle? That or a Mystic Dream type finish - it has way too much "texture" to leave it gloss black.


----------



## noodles (Mar 16, 2007)

Fuckin' a that looks killer!


----------



## noodles (Mar 16, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> barf..



One more post like this, and you're taking a two day nap. There are polite ways of saying that you don't care for something.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd KILL for that


----------



## Regor (Mar 16, 2007)

AbsentCurtis said:


> Is that really comfortable to play? I had thought about doing something similar a while back, but I remember the Line-X liner in my old truck was really rough to the touch.



That's why I went with the Rhino Liner. Honestly, it's actually very smooth to the touch. It's textured, but not rough bumpy. It's not that bad.


----------



## Regor (Mar 16, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Heh. Looks cool - I'm curious as to how it effects playability - that stuff has to feel weird under your arm...



It sitting on my leg feels weirder than it under my arm. Maybe cuz I'm playing it wearing a hockey jersey so my arm doesn't feel it?


----------



## Regor (Mar 16, 2007)

Drew said:


> Regor, you HAVE to chrome that. Sorry dude, it's out of your hands. Imagine how fucking absurdly hot that would be if it was reflecting light in every conceivable angle? That or a Mystic Dream type finish - it has way too much "texture" to leave it gloss black.



I doubt you could chrome rubber dude. Anyways, it's VERY shiny, as it seems like it's got a gloss coat... so imagine a 'black chrome' finish I guess.  But I'm feeling your idea for sure.

As for Mystic Dream, that would absolutely be killer... but I can't afford that paint!


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2007)

Drew said:


> Try to post constructively, even if you don't like something.
> 
> 
> Regor, you HAVE to chrome that. Sorry dude, it's out of your hands. Imagine how fucking absurdly hot that would be if it was reflecting light in every conceivable angle? That or a Mystic Dream type finish - it has way too much "texture" to leave it gloss black.



Actually just clearcoating it professionally would make it look absolutely badass.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 16, 2007)

Now replace the pickups. EMG HZs = ew.  

With the diamond plate on the back it looks like an instrument of war. Like you could bust somebody's head in with that thing.


----------



## Michael (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 16, 2007)

looks killer, and evict those hz's


----------



## Shawn (Mar 16, 2007)

That is fucking awesome, Roger! 

When I worked for a Chevy dealership, one of my friends used to rhino liner truck beds all day, he was pretty good at it too. I actually thought about doing that to a guitar and I asked him if he could do it and he said yeah, it would pretty neat. I should give him a call and show him these pics.


----------



## Regor (Mar 16, 2007)

Do it Shawn! I'm tellin ya, this is wickedly awesome. I can't wait to play it onstage at our next show. I'm now considering selling that RR-7 after I get it fixed up. That was going to be my stage guitar, but now I think this one's cooler. I dunno. Tough call.

Chris: I'm not sure clear coating it would add much really. Maybe it's not captured well in the photos, but it's damn glossy already. Besides, if I clear coated it, then it 'bumped' into something, it'd fuck up the clear coat and it'd prolly piss me off. Whereas right now, it wouldn't be an issue.

Now I gotta work on finding the 'sweet spot' for the pickup height on it. Right now there's some 'overtones' I don't quite care for that I'm trying to remove. There's a spot where my pinch harmonics just roll right off the guitar. Fuck me, I should have measured this shit before I disassembled it.


----------



## Carrion (Mar 16, 2007)

I still think you should attempt swirling it over the textured surface. Might look badass.


----------



## Regor (Mar 16, 2007)

Actually, my brother tested his 'lava' idea on the piece of 2x4 that we bolted the guitar to in order to spray it. And it does look pretty cool with the red in the lower parts, but the problem is that when he rubs the higher parts off, it totally takes away the shine from it. So i'm hesitant to try that, or anything else. I'm loving the black-on-black hate crimes I've got going on right now on this sucker.

I wish DR made a black set of strings in a 7 set.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 16, 2007)

Regor said:


> Actually, my brother tested his 'lava' idea on the piece of 2x4 that we bolted the guitar to in order to spray it. And it does look pretty cool with the red in the lower parts, but the problem is that when he rubs the higher parts off, it totally takes away the shine from it. So i'm hesitant to try that, or anything else. I'm loving the black-on-black hate crimes I've got going on right now on this sucker.



Dibs if you sell it, I'm all about the black on black hate....   

Seriously though, that rocks, its almost like a piece of industrial art, which is part of the reason why I find it so alluring.

How thick is the finish now, I would imagine its obviously thicker than conventional paint, but how much are we talking for real? Is it a lot thicker than your RG?


----------



## Regor (Mar 17, 2007)

It obviously ranges because of the texture, but it's prolly anywhere from 1-2mm thick.


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 17, 2007)

Regor said:


> I wish DR made a black set of strings in a 7 set.



They do  

9's.

Here. I used to use them, but then I stepped up my guages.


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 17, 2007)

You'll be ablr to knock it around some. Moisture shouldn't be too big a deal on the body too.

I'd bet it changes the sound. With the thickness of that it would have to. It may even sound better.


----------



## Regor (Mar 17, 2007)

Bah... I need Custom Lights. 9-56s. Oh well.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey man! This is one of the sweetest looking 7's i think i've ever seen. I'd love to refinish my RG7421 like this, its in awful shape...
so how does it feel under the forearm? I play somewhat aggresively when i play with my band, and it would suck if that finish chewed up my arm. Do the bumps feel super hard, or are they kind of rubbery? Does it feel about the same as a Jem DBK? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 17, 2007)

Regor said:


> I doubt you could chrome rubber dude.




The special FX department for Lucasfilm Inc. managed to do it for Episode 1 - they needed rubber lightsabers (unactivated) they could throw around during certain scenes (like when Anakin and Obi-Wan get thrown new sabers in the gladiator scene on Geonosis) and they managed to electroplate chrome onto the rubber so they could chuck em but still have em look real.



Apparently it cost a shitload to do though...of course.


----------



## budda (Mar 17, 2007)

wow.


----------



## Regor (Mar 18, 2007)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Hey man! This is one of the sweetest looking 7's i think i've ever seen. I'd love to refinish my RG7421 like this, its in awful shape...
> so how does it feel under the forearm? I play somewhat aggresively when i play with my band, and it would suck if that finish chewed up my arm. Do the bumps feel super hard, or are they kind of rubbery? Does it feel about the same as a Jem DBK? Thanks in advance.



I'm guessing the DBK feels more like plastic, but I can't say as I don't know firsthand. The Rhino Lining is not rough at all, it's rubbery feeling.


----------



## bazguitarman (Mar 18, 2007)

That looks pretty damn good bro. The textured look works well with the F body style. Very hot.

It should be tough as hell too. Living in the south I see a lot of trucks and equipment with that type of coating. It lasts a long time in a work environment so it should last forever on a guitar.

I wonder how it will effect the guitar`s tone. Normally a thick finish will dampen a guitars resonance, but that`s way different than paint. It may tighten the guitar up a little bit, which is always good for a 7-string from what I know.

Now you just need to slap a set of "real" EMG`s in it.  

Eric


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Mar 18, 2007)

The first picture makes it look like tar, but from farther away it looks okay. I personally wouldn't do that with my own guitars because I have a tendency to rub my forearm against the upper contour when I play, but if you like it that's all that matters. Although I do like the fact that it's low maintenance.


----------



## Regor (Mar 18, 2007)

bazguitarman said:


> I wonder how it will effect the guitar`s tone. Normally a thick finish will dampen a guitars resonance, but that`s way different than paint. It may tighten the guitar up a little bit, which is always good for a 7-string from what I know.



From what I can tell, the only 'tonally' changed thing, which I think is more due to incorrect pickup height than the coating, is that the low end woof is missing.

And as for the texture under the arm and ppl keep wondering about, the material is NOT coarse to the touch, but rather is smooth but textured and rubbery. It doesn't hurt to rub up against it.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 19, 2007)

Rog, any chance of posting some pics of the test piece for the lava finish? I'm curious as to how it looks.


----------



## Regor (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure, but I've got an exam this morning and it's snowing out now. So I gotta leave early to get to school on time due to stupid ass drivers in this kinda weather. So I'll post a pic after school.

w/flash





w/o flash


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm reaaaaaaally thinking about doing this finish to my RG7421 and adding a mirror pickguard ala the Jem DBK. Did you just sand the body down to the bare wood? Or can they spray it over an existing finish?


----------



## Regor (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm guessing they can... they have to have a 'scuffed' surface to have it attach to. My paint actually came off in strips when I peeled it off with an xacto knife. So it was bare primer. I dunno if they did anything else to it, as the primer was smooth.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 20, 2007)

Cool. I've gone over the finish on my guitar with several different grades of steel wool already just to make it flat black. I wonder if that will work?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 20, 2007)

That "lava" effect looks pretty cool Rog.


----------



## Sevenstringer (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Regor
Just curious........
How has this been working for you being that you have had it done for a few years now? 
Does it kill the tone - ie not permit the body to vibrate
Thoughts?
Opinions?


----------



## ilyti (Nov 5, 2011)

Did your guitar kill Lt. Yar?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 5, 2011)

Sevenstringer said:


> Hey Regor
> Just curious........
> How has this been working for you being that you have had it done for a few years now?
> Does it kill the tone - ie not permit the body to vibrate
> ...



He doesn't post here anymore. You can find him over at Metalguitarist.org - The Heavy Metal Guitar Authority with the same username.


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't know if Rog still posts here anymore, but having heard that guitar in person, I'd say that it sounds just fine... That said, there are EMGs in it, which might mask a bit of the drawbacks.

When all is said and done, though, it sounded good enough that I wouldn't hesitate to do it to a guitar I own, if I could afford it.


----------



## orakle (Nov 5, 2011)

fuck me that looks killer


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree, it looks killer on this body style!!! Even better since it's done on the skull & crossbone neck makes it even more sick looking!!! This will give me an idea for one of mine if I get tired of the finishes I got now, or come across another guitar to do something different to...

Congrats, good luck, and I also agree that those horrid HZ's gotta go and be swapped with a real set of EMG's . You'll be more happy with it once you've got some better pickups in it!!!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 6, 2011)

I need to do this to a guitar. It will definitely stand up to anything, as this stuff can be used to make any coat attack dog-proof, and you can use it to bomb proof walls. It's effing tough. Not dents or chips on this guitar.


----------



## Strawberry Man (Nov 6, 2011)

ESP needs to make this a factory finish, it looks sooooooooo sick.


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Nov 6, 2011)

Best part about the guitar is you can wail on something with it and it'll be perfectly fine. 

Nice to see something different, even if this is an old thread.


----------



## tank (Nov 8, 2011)

wooooooow


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Nov 9, 2011)

And now it can support up to 10,000 pounds


----------



## Regor (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-rhino-linerd-mf-207-56k-chipped-paint-2.html

I do still post over here, I just 'pop in' from time to time.

Anyways, I'll 'reply' here unless some nice Mod wants to open the thread again and merge this thread.



> Hey Regor
> Just curious........
> How has this been working for you being that you have had it done for a few years now?
> Does it kill the tone - ie not permit the body to vibrate
> ...



It works great. Its awesome, and it doesn't kill the tone at all. I love it, and I'll never get rid of the guitar (BTW, for those wondering, I haven't dropped it yet )


----------



## technomancer (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey glad to see you posting. I think this got closed because you didn't seem to be around and most of the posts after it was bumped were "wow that's cool"


----------



## orakle (Dec 2, 2011)

Yo Regor, where did you get an ESP with that body shape and this neck with a Floyd ??


----------



## Regor (Dec 2, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Hey glad to see you posting. I think this got closed because you didn't seem to be around and most of the posts after it was bumped were "wow that's cool"



And what's wrong with having a shit ton of "wow that's cool" comments?   That was the whole point of this thread... to feed my ego 



orakle said:


> Yo Regor, where did you get an ESP with that body shape and this neck with a Floyd ??



Its an ESP LTD MF-207. It was a limited edition run for Musicians Friend (hence, the MF instead of F-207).


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 2, 2011)

so how does it sound though? just seems like the wood would be smothered behind that thick coat.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Dec 3, 2011)

Brother? 








lol nice, did it make it much heavier?


----------

